# Keo Grip Cleats - Cross posted in Components, Wrenching



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*When do I replace my Keo Grip Cleats?*

How do I know when to replace my Keo Grip Cleats?, the old ( non grip ) had wear indicators on them
and when they were worn down to the white (Teflon) material it was time to replace them.
Do the new grip cleats have wear indicators on them?


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Simply wear through the added pad onto what is now an original keo cleat, and if you want, carry on using the product until you come to the wear indicator....which are also on the keo grip cleat


----------

